# poison ivy cures?



## GA native (Jul 16, 2015)

So I am one of those lucky 10% who can not cope with poison ivy. When I get poison ivy, I usually have to go to the doctor, and get a cycle of steroids to fight it.

Are there any natural counters for poison ivy?


----------



## Bkeepr (Jul 16, 2015)

go down and look along a creek for some jewelweed.  Pick the leaves and crush them on your skin


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 16, 2015)

Removing the oils from the skin within 2 to 8 hrs is the best "cure"!(Soap and water) Im in the 10% also,and get it a half dozen times a yr. The irony, is I can spot it at 100yrds!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 16, 2015)

Jewelweed, plantain, and the like will help with the itching for a few minutes, but don't really do a lot. A strong, boiled ooze of oak inner bark (or any other tannin-rich bark,) or thistle root will help as much as anything of that nature can. The only sure cure I have seen, though, is to wait a week or so.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 16, 2015)

Delayed hypersensitivity allergic contact dermatitis is an increase in the neurotransmitter histamine due to the the absorption of the urushiol oil from the plant.  Like mentioned above, removing the oil quickly is important but it is very lipophilic and is absorbed rapidly.  Many people with allergy issues have a GI flora that is conducive to histamine formation.  The amino acid histadine is in many of the foods we eat and the bacteria in the GI tract can convert it to histamine.  Using pyridoxal-5-phosphate (active Vit. B6) can sometimes help in the decrease in histamine formation.  Diamine oxidase can help decrease this formation as well.  These both occur naturally in our bodies and that's the only reason I mention them in this post and not mention other medical treatment.


----------



## watermedic (Jul 16, 2015)

Okay Bow Only. I understood is, to and the. The rest was just blah, blah, need a dictionary, blah, blah!

HaHa!! 


Thanks for the information! I will get it deciphered eventually!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 16, 2015)

I just use Calamine lotion......Keep applying
it to completely cover the bumps with a
thick layer.....4-5 days will dry them up......

Just got over a break out when i got into
some PI with a week eater !!!!!  ate me up
and i showered immediately when i realized i just got into it with weed eater.


----------



## swampstalker24 (Jul 16, 2015)

Chamomile in a warm bath helps out with posion ivy....

I've also used Scarlet oil and it helps as well


----------



## oops1 (Jul 16, 2015)

A shot's the only way is can get any relief any more.


----------



## chobrown (Jul 16, 2015)

oops1 said:


> A shot's the only way is can get any relief any more.



X2    No question about it. When I see it on me I am headed straight to the doc. He gets at least 3 visits a year from me for this.


----------



## elmer_fudd (Jul 16, 2015)

I remember reading something online about native americans eating young poison ivy leaves to build up a tolerance to it.

I'm not gonna try it!! 

Anyways, I can ID the stuff so well I can tiptoe around it.  Haven't had an outbreak in over 15 years.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 16, 2015)

elmer_fudd said:


> I remember reading something online about native americans eating young poison ivy leaves to build up a tolerance to it.
> 
> I'm not gonna try it!!
> 
> Anyways, I can ID the stuff so well I can tiptoe around it.  Haven't had an outbreak in over 15 years.





BAD IDEA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jul 16, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> Delayed hypersensitivity allergic contact dermatitis is an increase in the neurotransmitter histamine due to the the absorption of the urushiol oil from the plant.  Like mentioned above, removing the oil quickly is important but it is very lipophilic and is absorbed rapidly.  Many people with allergy issues have a GI flora that is conducive to histamine formation.  The amino acid histadine is in many of the foods we eat and the bacteria in the GI tract can convert it to histamine.  Using pyridoxal-5-phosphate (active Vit. B6) can sometimes help in the decrease in histamine formation.  Diamine oxidase can help decrease this formation as well.  These both occur naturally in our bodies and that's the only reason I mention them in this post and not mention other medical treatment.





cut and paste is your friend, ain't it?


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Jul 16, 2015)

There are numerous remedies for the relief of poison ivy symptoms  that can be researched online.  Might also ask your physician what he/she would recommend that you consider.


----------



## williamt (Jul 16, 2015)

I must be getting old or am I the only one that still uses white liquid shoe polish. Apply just like any other store bought remedy and it seems to dry up the patch quickly. If you have a severe reaction though the doc is the best bet.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Jul 16, 2015)

I use bleach. It dries it out pretty quickly.


----------



## Bow Only (Jul 16, 2015)

7Mag Hunter said:


> cut and paste is your friend, ain't it?



Hahaha, you obviously don't know I have a day job.


----------



## kevincarden (Jul 16, 2015)

Scratch it up good with wire brush then coat it good with lacquer thinner. If that dont work turn hair dryer on high heat hold on poisoned spot till the oils in it boils. I ain't kiddin.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jul 16, 2015)

I used to get a kit from the pharmacy that came with Popsicle sticks. It might have been a type of bleach or some type of drying agent. I would swab it on and then pop the blisters with the Popsicle stick.
Not a primitive cure though.


----------



## Pointpuller (Jul 16, 2015)

Guess Im one of the lucky ones.  Im completely immune to it.  Can rub it in my face and have no adverse effects.  My wife breaks out from just petting the dog who has walked through it.


----------



## caughtinarut (Jul 16, 2015)

Pointpuller said:


> Guess Im one of the lucky ones.  Im completely immune to it.  Can rub it in my face and have no adverse effects.  My wife breaks out from just petting the dog who has walked through it.


I was about to ask if people can be immune to it or build up immunity. Growing up I stayed in the woods and swamp and would get it occasionally. Eventually it seems like it didnt bother me.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jul 17, 2015)

I used to get it really bad. Like if I didn't get the shot it lasted over a month bad. Then I worked a summer selling tree work, and constantly had it. I figured out that it healed faster and bothered me less when I didn't put ANYTHING on it at all and just kept it dry. It clears up way faster if you leave it alone and deal with the itch for a day or two.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 17, 2015)

I mix salt and water into a paste and smear it on let it sit the paste will dry leave on it pulls the oils out I guess, it always works for me.


----------



## BigCats (Jul 17, 2015)

I'm surprised no one has said vinegar lol seems  to be the home remedy for everything.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

Bow Only said:


> Delayed hypersensitivity allergic contact dermatitis is an increase in the neurotransmitter histamine due to the the absorption of the urushiol oil from the plant.  Like mentioned above, removing the oil quickly is important but it is very lipophilic and is absorbed rapidly.  Many people with allergy issues have a GI flora that is conducive to histamine formation.  The amino acid histadine is in many of the foods we eat and the bacteria in the GI tract can convert it to histamine.  Using pyridoxal-5-phosphate (active Vit. B6) can sometimes help in the decrease in histamine formation.  Diamine oxidase can help decrease this formation as well.  These both occur naturally in our bodies and that's the only reason I mention them in this post and not mention other medical treatment.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 17, 2015)

Let it bubble up... Scratch it open and swab it with bleach.... Gone!


----------



## GA native (Jul 17, 2015)

elmer_fudd said:


> I remember reading something online about native americans eating young poison ivy leaves to build up a tolerance to it.
> 
> I'm not gonna try it!!
> 
> Anyways, I can ID the stuff so well I can tiptoe around it.  Haven't had an outbreak in over 15 years.



A cure for poison ivy that I found at an herbal shop, is rhus tox. It is concentrated PI in pill form. But it works.

And I can spot poison ivy from 15 yards. Which is a useless skill when it is growing over that seasoned log you are harvesting for firewood.


----------



## GA native (Jul 17, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> Jewelweed, plantain, and the like will help with the itching for a few minutes, but don't really do a lot. A strong, boiled ooze of oak inner bark (or any other tannin-rich bark,) or thistle root will help as much as anything of that nature can. The only sure cure I have seen, though, is to wait a week or so.



After a week or so, the rash has run up one side, and down the other.

I have heard about the jewel weed for years, and have never seen it growing wild. I have tried Burt's Bees jewel weed soap. That was a waste of $5...


----------



## watermedic (Jul 17, 2015)

Derik I do hope you know that I was pickin at you.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 17, 2015)

The only cure that worked for me was acquired immunity.  That stuff ate me alive as a kid.  Now, as an old dude, I will literally walk barefoot right through a huge patch of it.  And nothing unpleasant will come of it.

However, I WILL NOT cut that junk off of a fence with a string trimmer again.  It will still wreak havoc with the linings of my eyelids when I do that.

And whatever you do, do not ever burn that junk.  You do NOT want the airborne oils from it going into your lungs.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 17, 2015)

GA native said:


> After a week or so, the rash has run up one side, and down the other.
> 
> I have heard about the jewel weed for years, and have never seen it growing wild. I have tried Burt's Bees jewel weed soap. That was a waste of $5...



Same here. Bought a $7 bar of soap. I think it was 95% lard.


----------



## smokey30725 (Jul 17, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Let it bubble up... Scratch it open and swab it with bleach.... Gone!



You forgot the in-between step of screaming like a teenage girl. Been there, done that. Anything more than a small patch is abject torture.


----------



## KentuckyHeadhunter (Jul 17, 2015)

I don't get it anymore at all.  But when I did I just soaked a washcloth in bleach and scrubbed it.  It does not spread from scratching it and it is not contagious.  Those are absolute myths.  Kinda like the giant catfish that live near the dam and daddy longlegs are venomous. Nonsense.  Don't ever put poison ivy in a pipe and smoke it though. Trust me on that.


----------



## RonsPlc (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm immune as well... used to build my tree forts in trees covered in the stuff to keep others out.
"Cow Itch" however is an entirely different beast! ... Stay away from that stuff!


----------



## jimbo4116 (Jul 21, 2015)

KentuckyHeadhunter said:


> I don't get it anymore at all.  But when I did I just soaked a washcloth in bleach and scrubbed it.  It does not spread from scratching it and it is not contagious.  Those are absolute myths.  Kinda like the giant catfish that live near the dam and daddy longlegs are venomous. Nonsense.  Don't ever put poison ivy in a pipe and smoke it though. Trust me on that.



I will have to argue with you on the spreading by scratching.  If the oil is on your skin you can translocate it by scratching or rubbing the skin with the oil and then rubbing other parts of your body .  If you talk to anyone who is extremely alergic you will find they have had it show up on body parts never exposed to sunlight much less PI vines.  One the skin has erupted you cannot translocate from the liquid that weeps from the rash.

The problem with PI is you don't know you have contacted it until it is to late most times. When it does begin to show up as a rash wash with Technu then take benedryl tablets. Then coat with Benedryl gel they will help dry it up and reduce the histamines that cause the inching.  For temporary relief use a hair dryer set at the most heat you can tolerate and blow across affected areas.

Wash all your clothes and bed linens.  Then asap get a predisone med pak.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jul 22, 2015)

I reckon just as poison ivy affects different people differently, so do the natural cures.  I've gotten it all my life, but the last several years, I seem to get it less and less and instead of large rashes, I just get little blisters. 

I've begun using Jewelweed the last few years and it works for me.  Crush the stalks and grind them up in my hands and then lather the juice on like aloe.  I've had the blisters disappear the next day doing this.


----------



## Tugboat1 (Jul 26, 2015)

*Simple and effective*

I get an awful reaction from poison ivy. I can tell within thirty minutes if I've contacted it and the remedy I have used for years is to carry alcohol wipes in my kit. ( they come in handy for other things as well) At first sign of itching I wipe the area down good and whenever I get the urge to scratch. Gone in about a day or two.


----------



## Clabo22001 (Jul 26, 2015)

I used to get it real bad. Had the shots. Use technu lotion now. One of the guys i work with is a landscaper, he carries a Clorox pen (for laundry) said he rubs it on as soon as possible.  I've also tried the bleach, gas, rubbing alcohol, popped the blisters under hot water.  Heat does seem to provide the longest itch relief.


----------



## lastofthebreed (Jul 26, 2015)

*Poison Ivy Cures?*

Am I the only one who ever heard of, or used, a product called "bluestone"?  If I remember correctly, it is actually copper sulfate and comes in little bean sized hard pellets.  Dissolve several in a small pan of warm water and wash the affected area with the bright blue water.  Overnite the rash will disappear.

Copper sulfate is poison, so do not drink any of the water and dispose of it so as to keep pets from drinking it.


----------



## Pablo (Aug 9, 2015)

slack tub water...


----------



## Day trip (Aug 9, 2015)

I use a steroid spray or ointment and it goes away quickly.  Betamethasone worked great but hydrocortisone does ok.  I'm not certain that it's a great idea but it works for me.  I wouldn't use steroids if it may be infected, only early on.


----------

